# Curious about pens we make versus use



## Texatdurango (Jul 29, 2007)

Iâ€™m intrigued by a recent poll I did about what pens everyone carries daily.  When asked what pen you carry and use daily, 63% responded with a twist style pen while only 12% said a capped/ non-posting pen was their daily choice.

With those percentages in mind, one would think that the vast majority of pens made would use a twist mechanism but from what I see posted in the SOYP forum, this does not seem to be the case.

I notice more capped/non-posting and closed end pens than any other type and I wonder why so many if they are not the most popular style?

Are others like me and just like making them because they look nicer or do folks buying our pens prefer the nicer pens and donâ€™t necessarily plan on them being their daily users?

To those of you who are selling pens, do you see the above percentages holding true with your customers?

Iâ€™m just curious!


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 29, 2007)

It occurs to me you might have made an assumption that's not necessarily correct.  You stated, _"With those percentages in mind, one would think that the vast majority of pens made would use a twist mechanism but from what I see posted in the SOYP forum, this does not seem to be the case."_
I don't think that posting in SOYP equates to majority of pens made.

I make a lot of slimlines and Cigars.  They are what sells here.  I don't post those in SOYP because there really isn't anything special about them.  If I post a pen in SOYP, it is something special.

I also carry my "oops" pens because I won't give them away, can't in good conscience sell them and can't force myself to throw them away.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with Mark, I post different not most.Perry


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, ya'll are correct, I hadn't looked at it that way and was making assumptions.  But, that's why I asked! []


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 3, 2007)

What impresses (and loosens the wallet of) the layperson and what impresses a fellow turner are two different things, I suspect.


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 3, 2007)

Well said Mark.


----------

